# Superknife



## atersda (Apr 7, 2018)

hey guys I'm new to the forum. I've carried a superknife sk2(camo) for years. I know they went out of business/discontinued them. any ways would anyone now where or might have one they would want to sell?? Any help would be appreciated.

thanks 
David


----------



## bigburly912 (Apr 8, 2018)

Best utility knife I’ve ever used. Nothing locked a blade in better. If it doesn’t have to be camo, then there are a few on a popular auction site. I’ll ask around/hunt for ya and see what I can find.


----------



## atersda (Apr 8, 2018)

Bigburly912 said:


> Best utility knife I’ve ever used. Nothing locked a blade in better. If it doesn’t have to be camo, then there are a few on a popular auction site. I’ll ask around/hunt for ya and see what I can find.



It dont have to be camo just as long as its an SK2 Model... thanks alot


----------



## Joseph08 (Dec 5, 2018)

Overall its a good and simple design. The blade is sharp and smoothly cut through anything. My only concern is the grip of the knife which i guess could be improved considering its performance.


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 7, 2018)

Atersda, I don’t know if you still post here but I have been looking for you for awhile. The only ones I found available have pink handles and are in another country


----------

